# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Litoral >  Deslinde Marítimo-Terrestre en Valencia

## Luján

Dos noticias casi iguales sobre el deslinde Marítimo Terrestre que ha querido hacer el MARM en Valencia, más concretamente en El Saler.

La primera (http://www.levante-emv.com/valencia/.../775681.html):




> *La Audiencia Nacional anula el deslinde del Gobierno entre las golas del Pujol y el Perellonet*
> 
> 
> *El ayuntamiento recupera un millón de metros y obtiene argumentos para su recurso contra el pleito que perdió más al norte*
> 
> 
> *JOSÉ PARRILLA VALENCIA*  				 La sala de lo contencioso-administrativo de la Audiencia Nacional ha  anulado el deslinde realizado por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente entre  las golas del Pujol y el Perellonet, lo que en la práctica supone  devolver al Ayuntamiento de Valencia más de un millón de metros  cuadrados de terreno repartidos a los largo de 7,1 kilómetros de litoral  del Parque Natural de la Devesa Albufera. La Audiencia no dice si los  terrenos deslindados merecen, por su situación y morfología, ser dominio  público o no, simplemente dice que la memoria del deslinde justifica  que la línea vaya pegada a la playa y, sin embargo, esa línea se trazó  mucho más adentro, es decir, cogieron más terreno del que ellos mismo  justificaban. El concejal Alfonso Novo asegura que esta sentencia es un  éxito de los valencianos, que se han gastado hasta 70 millones de euros  en esta zona del Parque Natural de la Devesa-Albufera.
> Según recoge  la sentencia de la Audiencia Nacional, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente,  en la orden de 11 de febrero de 2008 que deslinda el tramo de litoral  entre las golas del Pujol y el Perellonet, explicaba que "forman parte  del dominio público la zona de playa, el conjunto dunar y terrenos  anteriormente deslindados", quedando fuera de la "delimitación de playa"  la "depresión central (mallada) que separa los dos grandes conjuntos  dunares", debido básicamente a la "presencia de limos y arcillas y las  dificultades de drenaje". 
> Más claramente, la memoria del ministerio  dice que "la línea de deslinde propuesta sigue la alineación aproximada  al pie de la duna móvil que discurre junto al mar, paralela a la costa,  dejándose fuera del dominio público marítimo terrestre la zona de  malladas o zona interdunar (depresión central) que existe entre ésta y  la siguiente duna interior que se considera estabilizada".
> ...


La segunda (http://www.levante-emv.com/valencia/.../775538.html):




> *La Audiencia anula el deslinde entre las golas de Puchol y el Perellonet*
> 
> 
> *El Ayuntamiento recurrió la orden del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente  que afectaba a casi un millón de metros cuadrados del Parque Natural de  la Devesa y L'Albufera*
> 
> *EFE* 				 La Audiencia Nacional ha estimado el recurso contencioso-administrativo  del Ayuntamiento de Valencia contra la orden del Ministerio de Medio  Ambiente que aprobaba el deslinde entre la Gola de Puchol y la del  Perellonet y ha anulado así esta actuación.
> 
>     El concejal de  Circulación y Transporte del Ayuntamiento de Valencia, Alfonso Novo, ha  explicado en rueda de prensa que además ha sido admitido a trámite el  recurso de casación contra la sentencia que estimaba sólo parte de las  "pretensiones municipales" sobre el deslinde entre el Camino de La  Rambla y la Gola de Puchol.
> 
> ...

----------

